# Ellipse Router Template



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

Does anyone know of a source for an Ellipse Template that can be used with the router, similar to the circle template at Rockler?

I need to make ellipses, approx 2-1/2" x 1-1/2" and to the best of my knowledge and from what I've read on here, none of the ellipse jigs will cut anything that small.

I printed one, transferred it to hardboard, and cut it out with forstner bits and sandpaper, but I'm not very satisfied with the results. It's an ellipse, sort of....

I looked at the drafting templates but they just aren't thick enough unless one were to buy about four of them and glue them together.

Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Use Paint in Windows,print it out,stick it on some 1/4" thick stock,cut it out with hand jig saw a 3.oo dollar item at the hardware store,or power hand jig saw..band saw,scroll saw,etc.
Jim all you need is one master the norm but you can buy the master if you don't want to make your own, see below, once you have the master oval you can use it to make any size you want, by using the OffSet rings and your brass guide .
The OffSet a ring with a hole in it to fit your brass guide and it will move your bit to a new spot..the norm but you can also use it to make a bigger oval as well by using using the male part cut out of the master..

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue
====



jimcrockett said:


> Does anyone know of a source for an Ellipse Template that can be used with the router, similar to the circle template at Rockler?
> 
> I need to make ellipses, approx 2-1/2" x 1-1/2" and to the best of my knowledge and from what I've read on here, none of the ellipse jigs will cut anything that small.
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jimcrockett said:


> Does anyone know of a source for an Ellipse Template that can be used with the router, similar to the circle template at Rockler?
> 
> I need to make ellipses, approx 2-1/2" x 1-1/2" and to the best of my knowledge and from what I've read on here, none of the ellipse jigs will cut anything that small.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim - I assume by "not thick enough" they could guide the router but the guide bushing pokes through. Can you glue some strips of hardboard or MDF around the edges of the drafting template staying close but not into the ellipse you want?


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

jimcrockett said:


> Does anyone know of a source for an Ellipse Template that can be used with the router, similar to the circle template at Rockler?
> 
> I need to make ellipses, approx 2-1/2" x 1-1/2" and to the best of my knowledge and from what I've read on here, none of the ellipse jigs will cut anything that small.
> 
> ...


The smallest elliptical shape I have produced is listed below.

If you can do large shape then by using template guides and cutters you can get down to the size you are after.

The elliptical shapes presented here were created with the aid of a jig I had made some 15+ years ago, *without* making the larger jig and reducing to size.
Tom


----------

